
A Git Origin Story – Linux Journal - axiomdata316
https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/git-origin-story
======
preordained
That's interesting. Somehow I never heard the background story before, or
maybe only small snippets of the given. Linus has got to be the GOAT
developer...rocking the software world to its core like none other, not once
but twice. Unreal.

